# Weber Platinum



## Rob D. (May 4, 2005)

I had been lookin' for a platinum, but of course no one in my 'hood had one since they had been discontinued.  Everyone has that Performer thing which upon looking at it (and the price), I was disgusted.  Yesterday I was at the Ace in town gettin' some propane for the gasser and lo and behold, a Platinum sittin' there covered with dust!  Out the door for $199 (assembled).  I think that's a decent price, anyone else?  Can't wait to cook somethin' on it, probably this weekend.  If you cook direct on it, how much charcoal, a full chimney?  Do you use those charcoal baskets for direct cooking also?  I've never had a big kettle before....need some tips...

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2005)

Congrats Rob, you're gonna love that!

I'd say one chimney would be enough for almost any direct cook.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

I have the platinum. One chimney is enough. The baskets are for indirect cooking

look in my photo on the bottom and you can see the baskets below


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

$199 is about what I paid on Amazon last year for mine.. 'Course, I had to assemble mine.  As Sledneck said, the baskets are for indirect grilling and 1 full Weber chimney is about right for the 2 baskets.  You're gonna love it!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Also, you may want to consider getting a rotisserie for it.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

e-z que is offering free shipping


----------



## Bruce B (May 4, 2005)

Sledneck,

Thinking of doing some ribs on my kettle this Friday, how long did yours take and at what temp did you cook yours?

I've always done my ribs on the WSM for the past 3 years, figured I would try the kettle for something different. Any info you have would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Sledneck,
> 
> Thinking of doing some ribs on my kettle this Friday, how long did yours take and at what temp did you cook yours?
> 
> I've always done my ribs on the WSM for the past 3 years, figured I would try the kettle for something different. Any info you have would be appreciated.



Takes about 2 hours on the kettle. It would be good if you need them fast Nothing is like slow and low on the wsm. I dont own the wsm yet but i have tried them off of one and you cant compare the two


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2005)

I think I mentioned this before but if you get the rotisserie attachment, it comes with metal ring that actually turns the kettle into a mini-WSM. I used the ring this winter to smoke some ribs and was able to maintain 225
temps for 4 hours on one chimney (with the outside temps being about 20 degrees and about a foot of snow on the deck).  Now I also have two WSM's as well but I enjoy tinkering with the kettle to see what new things I can think of doing with it (truly the most versatile pice of equipment on the market).  Down side to the rotisserie and ring attachment is that it costs about $100 which puts you about $80 away from a WSM.  But a WSM doesn't have a rotisserie, so it kind of evens out.

Its funny when I first started this whole BBQ thing,  I thought it was supposed to be a cheap way of cooking meats.  I've spent thousands the last 3 years on toys and gadgets, smoker, and grills, but have never been happier.  In reality I guess I would now describe it as an addictive, possibly expensive hobby/method for cooking cheap cuts of meat!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Obsession


----------



## Rob D. (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the tips guys.  I have a rotisserie on my gasser and an EZ-Que hobo model already, so I don't think that I'll be spending the money for another.  I think I've maxed out my grilling/q'ng equipment for a while (VC gasser, Platinum, Smokey Joe, WSM, Lodge Hibachi), if I add something else, it'll probably be another WSM...

Oh, BTW, Sports Authority has 10x10 EZ-Ups for sale this week for $79.99.  Picked one of those up also....tax refund was pretty good this year....

Rob


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2005)

I leave my baskets in all the time. On direct cooks, just load the middle. On indirect, just load the sides. Great grill BTW.


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2005)

Rob, If I could have found one for that price... I'd have one.  =D>


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Rob, If I could have found one for that price... I'd have one.  =D>


The EZ-Up?  Me too!


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2005)

The one week I threw away the SA ad without looking at it.


----------

